# July Photo Challenge -- ENTRIES CLOSED -- VOTE!!



## Erin99 (Jul 2, 2011)

The theme for July is:





*COLOUR*​



Rules, as usual:



- only two photographs per participant
- all photographs entered must be owned and have been taken by the member posting
- do not use photographs already posted around the site
- entries close and voting begins at midnight GMT on the 27th of the month
- the winner must post a new challenge within a couple of days
- all Chrons members welcome to enter
- *all Chrons members may vote (including those who do not enter the competition)*


I've highlighted this last bit, because we would like more people voting on the challenges (and entering, of course. Everyone's welcome, whatever photo-taking device you might have).

Remember: Only photographs to be posted in _this_ thread; discussion should be reserved for the July Discussion Thread.

Good luck!​​​


----------



## Wybren (Jul 3, 2011)

*Re: July Photo Challenge - PHOTOS HERE ONLY PLEASE*


----------



## LittleMissy (Jul 3, 2011)

*Re: July Photo Challenge - PHOTOS HERE ONLY PLEASE*


----------



## LittleMissy (Jul 3, 2011)

*Re: July Photo Challenge - PHOTOS HERE ONLY PLEASE*


----------



## Mouse (Jul 3, 2011)

*Re: July Photo Challenge - PHOTOS HERE ONLY PLEASE*


----------



## Pyan (Jul 3, 2011)

*Re: July Photo Challenge - PHOTOS HERE ONLY PLEASE*


----------



## mosaix (Jul 4, 2011)

*Re: July Photo Challenge - PHOTOS HERE ONLY PLEASE*

My first entry for July.


----------



## Talysia (Jul 4, 2011)

*Re: July Photo Challenge - PHOTOS HERE ONLY PLEASE*

My first entry - and not a flower like I thought.


----------



## Lioness (Jul 5, 2011)

*Re: July Photo Challenge - PHOTOS HERE ONLY PLEASE*

First entry:


----------



## Moonbat (Jul 5, 2011)

*Re: July Photo Challenge - PHOTOS HERE ONLY PLEASE*

Kayak Colours


----------



## Perpetual Man (Jul 5, 2011)

*Re: July Photo Challenge - PHOTOS HERE ONLY PLEASE*

Spider Colour (as if it needed to be said)






[/IMG]


----------



## Brev (Jul 6, 2011)

*Re: July Photo Challenge - PHOTOS HERE ONLY PLEASE*

First entry..


----------



## galaxy (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: July Photo Challenge - PHOTOS HERE ONLY PLEASE*

My first entry:


----------



## Mouse (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: July Photo Challenge - PHOTOS HERE ONLY PLEASE*






My eye. (I've just spent the past god knows how long trying to take a photo of my own eyeball. Didn't realise it'd be so hard!)


----------



## alchemist (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: July Photo Challenge - PHOTOS HERE ONLY PLEASE*

Colour marking a territory; interface area in Northern Ireland






Meanwhile, about 100 yards away...


----------



## Culhwch (Jul 10, 2011)

*Re: July Photo Challenge - PHOTOS HERE ONLY PLEASE*


----------



## Perpetual Man (Jul 10, 2011)

*Re: July Photo Challenge - PHOTOS HERE ONLY PLEASE*


----------



## Erin99 (Jul 10, 2011)

*Re: July Photo Challenge - PHOTOS HERE ONLY PLEASE*


----------



## Wybren (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: July Photo Challenge - PHOTOS HERE ONLY PLEASE*


----------



## mosaix (Jul 22, 2011)

*Re: July Photo Challenge - PHOTOS HERE ONLY PLEASE*

Second entry for July:


----------



## Culhwch (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: July Photo Challenge - PHOTOS HERE ONLY PLEASE*

Entries are now closed, and the poll is up: http://www.sffchronicles.co.uk/forum/532794-july-photo-challenge-colour-poll.html


----------



## Culhwch (Aug 2, 2011)

The poll has closed, and Wybren is the winner!!


----------

